

Cassandra 0.6 released - uggedal
https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/date/20100413

======
stephenjudkins
If you're not interested in business-speak, here's a link to actual change
log:
[https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/cassandra/tags/cassandra-0....](https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/cassandra/tags/cassandra-0.6.0/CHANGES.txt)

This is apparently a pretty big release. Included are significant performance
increases, since memory-mapped IO is finally used on 64 bit machines. Also,
reasonable Hadoop integration.

------
pierrefar
The blog is not responding, so read the official mailing list announcement:
[http://www.mail-
archive.com/user@cassandra.apache.org/msg010...](http://www.mail-
archive.com/user@cassandra.apache.org/msg01086.html)

------
c00p3r
I love their business-speak.

